# I'm looking for a person to help me write an NSFW weight gain story for free.



## Supersquirtle6 (Jul 29, 2017)

I need someone to help me write w.g stories for free. 
They will be NSFW, but I don't do gross stuff like farting, pooping, and/or God forbid vomiting.
It is preferred if it was done by non-natural means (like they gain weight from a magical bank sack and when you put money in it, you gain weight.)
I like animals and pokemon so we may do both. I don't like fat humans, so there will be none of that, but, there will, however, be thin humans in the stories that we may create.
I can do other fetishes as well, like, lactation, herms, cum inflation, mothering, domination, hyper wg and inflation, mindset change (like they become more patient and more kind.),
Rapid birth, and ect. 
I'm not gay so I will not do male furry weight gain, I'm into female wg.
I'm also into anthro wg, not a big feral wg fan.
If you agree to these rules and we can work things out, then feel free to contact me on 
Discord: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
I also have a phone that I am able to use anywhere I go. So we can also use steam
Steam: Steam Community :: SuperSquirtle6 (Clantags:) -hg-


----------

